# Extended Warranties



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally, my Cruze is showing in transit, from the factory. It'll be any day now. It's a LT turbo+ with RS package and Nav. It's a Ice Metallic Silver with Jet Black sports Red interior.

Question:

Just curious being a brand new model, is it wise to get extended warranty?

Dealer wants $3244.00 cdn for 6 years bumper to bumper. If I'm to go with it I'll offer $3000.00 cdn.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Extended warranties are a money maker for the dealer (or GM) so that tells you something. They would not offer it if the odds were not in their favor. Plus, I belive you can buy it later on as long as the original warranty is still in effect.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a piece of mind. However the only extra's that I can think of off hand that are a must when purchasing a new car is gap insurance. I didn't get the extended warranties when I got my cars and so far it hasn't bit me in the butt.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It's a piece of mind. However the only extra's that I can think of off hand that are a must when purchasing a new car is gap insurance. I didn't get the extended warranties when I got my cars and so far it hasn't bit me in the butt.



I definitely agree with gap insurance. I've had my fair share of new vehicles in the past and never purchased extended warranties, and have always had luck. This is my first all new model and having options like the nav kind of makes me nervous. Another way of looking at it is, I'm likely to spend over $3200.00 in repairs within a 6 year period? Probably not.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

You can defiantly talk the dealership down on the extended warranties as mentioned before. When we got our Aura, they were able to cut about $400 out of the warranty price..


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Remember that you have a 100,000 mile or five year power train warranty standard. The extended warranty does not extend this. It is only for everything else on the vehicle. And in most cases, your warranty is mostly needed for the power train. Save yourself some money. Here is what is covered by Chevrolet's warranty



> *Coverage
> *Chevy 100,000 mile/5-year transferable Powertrain Limited Warranty with no deductible*
> Chevy 100,000 mile/5-year 24/7 Roadside Assistance Program*
> Chevy 100,000 mile/5-year 24/7 Courtesy Transportation Program*
> ...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Great post!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Spaceme said:


> Remember that you have a 100,000 mile or five year power train warranty standard. The extended warranty does not extend this. It is only for everything else on the vehicle. And in most cases, your warranty is mostly needed for the power train. Save yourself some money. Here is what is covered by Chevrolet's warranty



Thanks Spaceme,

After reading this post, I think I just made up my mind, as to not get the warranty.

Off topic:

Heading to the Canadian Autoshow in a couple of hours, I'll start a new post and post some pictures when I get back.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cruzers said:


> Thanks Spaceme,
> 
> After reading this post, I think I just made up my mind, as to not get the warranty.
> 
> ...


Sweet can I make a request? I heard a rumor the new factory turbo CR-Z might have a concept shown there. Maybe snap a pic if you see it?


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

My dealer told me straight out that the $0 deductible extended warranty is not worth it. They told me the exact same thing when I bought my '98 Malibu from them. Essentially, to make it worth your while, 7 things need to go wrong before it pays itself off. At least with the $100 deductible plan that number goes down to 5 things and you're saving yourself some dough. With my Malibu, I went through 3 relay repairs for my blower fans and an A/C system failure that occurred in the middle of a +30C Summer Vacation to Niagara Falls. I got rid of the car just as the warranty was expiring and the ABS lights kept coming on all the time. I was happy I got the extended warranty on that car all things considered. Another thing is that it adds to the resale value of the car since it is fully transferable to the next buyer. It also gives you the peace of mind of a full service road side assistance. In my case, the warranty will be running out just around the same time as I am finishing my financing payments.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd definitely look at third party options. There are some that will refund you entire warranty cost if you do not have to use it during the coverage period. Otherwise, I usually skip extended warranties.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I work in the service department of my local dealership. Before I started working here I never believed in extended warranty....I do now! Yes, I have seen people buy the extended warranty and never use it. On the other hand, I have seen the extended warranty cover repairs that would have otherwise cost the customer anywhere from $3000 to $6000. You have to look at it like this: You buy house insurance and may not ever use it. You buy travel insurance and may never use it. You buy insurance every time you turn around, just in case. 
I have had people at my counter almost in tears because of the repair bill that would have been covered by extended warranty. I've also had people angry and yelling like it's my fault. I never made them refuse the extended warranty!
It's totally a personal choice....just please, if you decide NOT to get it...remember that choice when it breaks down and your service advisor hands you a hefty bill! It's not their fault!
Anyway, that's just my 2 cents! I guess I see it from a different perspective working in the service dept myself. We don't build the cars, we don't break the cars and we don't personally set the prices to fix them either.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Lori

How much do most people pay per month for the extended warranty coverage your dealership offers?


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

Third party is the way to go 99% of the time. Dealer extended warranties are pure money grabs.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

chad473 said:


> Third party is the way to go 99% of the time. Dealer extended warranties are pure money grabs.


 So are 3rd party deals. My point was that a person who is responsible with their money could easily put that away in savings instead of paying on a car that will most likely make it past 120K miles on simple preventive maintenance.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I always figure the insurance company is not in business to make your life easier at their own expense. They are offering the policy because they know, statistically, they will make money. Sure, some people get both lucky and unlucky and have to use their insurance and reap more than what they put into it. Far more never use it all and that money is just gone into the pockets of the insurer. I almost never get those warrantees myself, but Im glad my mother in law does so I dont have to deal with her issues .


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> So are 3rd party deals. My point was that a person who is responsible with their money could easily put that away in savings instead of paying on a car that will most likely make it past 120K miles on simple preventive maintenance.


I'm with you, I never buy them for products either. That being said, my only point was if someone is determined to get one they will almost always get a much better deal by going 3rd party.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

chad473 said:


> I'm with you, I never buy them for products either. That being said, my only point was if someone is determined to get one they will almost always get a much better deal by going 3rd party.


Ahh I never got quoted from the Dealer I got my car from so I didn't know what they offered. I assumed it was close to the 3rd party companies. Didn't know there could be that big of a difference.


----------



## essman929 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've doing Autobody for 10 years now. One thing I have learned is when the factory comes out with new vehicles and full model changes they usually have problems and bugs to work out. I bought a 2012 Cruze and the dealer offered me a Bumper to Bumper for $4k.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I just purchased a used Cruze (2012 LT1 w/ RS pkg, and a 6 speed stick. I bought a warranty through the finance period. It was $2400. It might be a rip off, but I buy it for the peace of mind. My previous car (2002 Monte Carlo) had electrical issues, and the warranty was worth it to me.


----------

